# wireless hard drives? (search revealed nothing)



## Ynought (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone used an wireless external hard drive to share media with more than one mac?  I'd like to have a central hd where I can store shared documents/files.  I'd also like to be able to use that same hd to back up the different macs.

I tried searching in this forum and didn't find too much.  An online search revealed this: Western Digital My Book World Edition 1.5TB Ethernet External Hard Drive (http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/EP84985374.htm?utm_medium=productsearch&utm_source=google) might be an option.  

My only question is whether it would have the functionality I'm looking for.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 7, 2010)

Ynought - why not (  ) a Time Capsule?
http://www.apple.com/timecapsule/


----------



## Ynought (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks deltamac. 

I was considering it but i'm not certain it will do what i'm looking for (esp with respect to file sharing).  Even if it does, I'd rather pay $200 rather than $350.  Finally, I actually did buy a time capsule and had buyer's remorse even before I got it home and could not get the thing to work despite spending (literally) over 3 hours on the phone with verizon fios and apple tech support.


----------



## Ynought (Mar 8, 2010)

any recs would be appreciated...


----------



## Tayla Green (Mar 9, 2010)

This is accomplished by attaching a hard drive of your choice via USB to the ASUS router.  On the back of the router there are 2 USB ports  where you can attach whatever you like.  From here it is as simple as finding the hard drive in your windows explorer or similar to transfer files to / from the drive.
web conferencing | web conferencing software


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 10, 2010)

Windows Explorer?  ASUS router?  Where did you get those ideas?  We're using Macintosh computers here... and no one mentioned "the ASUS router" prior to you, so I would think no one knows what the heck you're talking about when you reference that.

Methinks you're just trying to sneak spam onto our little forum.  Bad form, Tayla, bad form...


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 18, 2010)

No, that's a good idea. A good way to make a wireless hard drive or wireless printer. Find a router with a USB port or a wireless print server. My old Airport Express does it. The Airport Express does it (I believe) as does the Extreme. 

And it can be used by any OS, the reason for her mention of "Windows Explorer."


----------

